# Is there a Shopify fullfillment that offers screen printing or heat press?



## joannek (Oct 26, 2017)

I am new in the game and had my first set of samples from Customcat delievered a few days ago. I found out that the print quality is horrible for sweatshirts and hoodies because they are a blend of cotton and poly which prints with a faded/vintage effect. Customcat uses digital printing (DTG) which is fine for my 100% cotton t-shirt samples but my hoodies look low quality 

Does anyone know a solution to this? I would like to try another fulfilment service with a heat transfer or screen printing option for hoodies, do any exist and are they reliable?


----------

